# Ikeya Formula Sequential Shifter



## Mattozm (Apr 1, 2021)

Trying to find an Ikeya Formula Sequential Shifter for R32/33 GTR. I’ve got a little project out like to try it on if I can find one to buy. Happy to pay shipping from anywhere in the world.
Let me know what you’ve got!


----------



## bubbafre (Apr 10, 2021)

I been looking for one for over a year, just cant seem to find one. Spoke to a Ikeya distributor Greenline.jp they will make them once enough orders come in. I'm on the waiting list (had to pay up front)


----------



## ossie cossie (Mar 5, 2012)

how much did you pay for the kit and are there any updates ?


----------

